
Why Germany Lost World War II and Why the Allies Won? - domnuprofesor
https://en.historylapse.org/why-germany-lost-world-war-II-and-why-the-allies-won
======
tomohawk
If you're interested in WWII history, check out Victor Davis Hanson's "The
Second World Wars". It offers a fresh look at that era.

------
daly
The Ultra Secret by F.W. Winterbotham

